# franzjekill is now a Spanish-English moderator



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I am happy to announce that @franzjekill has joined the Spanish-English moderation crew.  I'm looking forward to working with him!

Mike


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Welcome aboard!


----------



## swift

Woo-hoo! Congratulations, @franzjekill.


----------



## Rocko!

Felicidades, Franzjekill. No muestres piedad por nadie, bórranos todo a todos (broma).


----------



## franzjekill

¡Muchas gracias! Son muy amables.


----------



## elroy

Welcome and good luck!


----------



## franzjekill

elroy said:


> Welcome and good luck!


Thank you, Elias!


----------



## Mister Draken

¡Qué no ni no! ¡Felicitaciones, vamos arriba!


----------



## franzjekill

!Gracias, Mister Draken!


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Maravillosa noticia. ¡Enhorabuena!


----------



## TheCrociato91

Felicitaciones. *🎉* *🎉*


----------



## franzjekill

Gracias, Athos y TheCrociato, son muy amables.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

No sabes en la que te metiste, Franz. 

Je je, es broma. ¡Bienvenido al equipo, compañero!


----------



## franzjekill

JeSuisSnob said:


> No sabes en la que te metiste, Franz.



Gracias, Iván, un abrazo.


----------

